# Need advice Quick!!



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a doe that is a little unbalanced and has extra saliva. She's eating great just a little wobble when she walks off and on. I have her in a pen separate now with a video camera on her. I don't really have a vet that I know of that treats goats in my area to call upon for help. So I'm hoping someone on here can help. She sees fine, didn't check temperature other then the saliva and the occasional drunk step she acts.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like the onset of listeriosis or polio - she needs a vet ASAP!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what I was thinking also from my searching.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry,
This is going to be a small drive for you and I am not sure if they are still open but he does have an emergency number, it is Dr. Robert W. Hargarten. He is up in Dekalb county by Dekalb high school. He is the only large animal vet around that I have really talked to and he is who I have used since we got the goats. His address is 3120 CR 36 Auburn, IN 46706 and his number is 260-925-5339. Well I hope that helps some. He is really nice and has done an awesome job for me. He may be a little short on words so some times you have to keep asking questions but he will answer them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... a vet needs to be seen...praying for the goat... :hug: ray:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I talked with our vet (we use Dr. Thompson up in South Milford) and he told me to give her LA-200 and penicillin gave me the amounts and for how many days. Also said to give her some Vitamin b Complex which I don't have but will get some tomorrow. He said from my description it doesn't sound like polio since she's not grain fed. I had the Penicillian and La-200 we always keep it around so she's doctored for the night. He told me to watch her and if I didn't see positive improvements to call him and he'd come look at her. I've got her on my camera and will keep an eye on her. Other then the occasional staggering she acts perfectly normal.

Oh and Roger it's Athena's that ill this time


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive been told not to use la 200 and penicillin at the same time dont know how right that info is. But la 200 wont help with listeriosis and it doesnt matter if they are grain fed or not they can still get both polio and listeriosis.

you need to give penicillin every 6 hours at a HIGH dose.

you probably read this but here is the link I reference and I suggest the treatment they do
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... iosis.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... do not give them at the same time.... Oxytetracycline and Penicillin when given together ...causes a chemical reaction ...that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin..... doesn't sound like your vet knows much about goats and polio or listeriosis.... I also agree... it isn't just caused by grain..... Please listen to Stacey's Advice...I really think your vet is wrong...... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do the Pennicillan 1cc per 10#'s every 6 hours starting NOW. 
DO not also do the LA-200!
DO you have thiamine or any B vitamins? For people if not the animal kind? She needs some of that also ASAP. 
This sort of thing may not be able to wait till morning. It is important to start treatment right away in hope that you can save her.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck with your goat. I pray that it will be okay. It sounds like listertiosis to me. There seems to be a lot of that going around all of a sudden!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

First off, treat her. Second off, Get a New vet ASAP cause this one I want to open up a can of whoop.. um yeah, on 

Do NOT give oxytet and Pen G at the same time. BIG BIG NO NO. They don't do this in humans either. Most likely the meds have voided out each other and you need to try another med. If you can't then stick with the Pen G every 6 hours. Second, get Thiamine or B-complex in her now. This can't wait till morning.

This vet should have his license revoked for saying something so amazingly stupid as to give those two meds together... wonder what else he has mixed? GRR


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O man I feel so bad for her hopefully you will get it all worked out ..... Maybe get a second opinion with Dr. Hargartner or just talk again with your vet. I really don't know much about polio or listeria so I can not help you I just hope she pulls threw.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I already gave her the LA-200 and penicillin so it's to late on not doing that. I'll have hubby give her another dose of penicillin when he gets home at midnight that will be about 6 hours from the first dose. I gave her 6 cc of both and according to the article Stacey posted it says @12 cc so she was under dosed the first time.

freedomstarfarm I don't have any thiamine or any B vitamins for people or goats and it's 9:30 p.m. and no farm stores are open. I've got enough penicillin to treat her with till they open at least. It's better then nothing :sigh: 

Runaround He's a great cattle vet and up till a few years ago that is all we raised. In my area there aren't too many large animal vets you can find plenty for your dogs and cats. 

Roger I'll give your vet a call first thing tomorrow. My BIL uses that vet clinic but he told me they only treated dogs and cats up there, shows what he knows.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah because that vet has done an ultra sound and c-section oh and a kid retrieval for me all in the office. It was a little weird walking them into the vet office.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Keep us updated and I will pray for her she is a good old girl


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Athena is hanging in there she is a fighter! She is trying her best to eat and drink. She's had 3 penicillin treatments and 1 vitamin b complex treatment. She still has some balance issues but since the vitamin b shot she seems to be walking stronger. She's never walked in those circles they can with this disease. She's not out of the woods but I think she's looking better already. 
Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good...I will continue to pray for her..... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better. The buck I lost to Listeriosis never walked in circles either. He was fine in the afternoon by 8PM he was down and could not walk well; I did treatment but had the vet put him down in the AM since no improvement. Each case is different. Hope your girl continues to improve so nicely.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sending healing vibes-- ray:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks she still needs them but i'm optimistic she's gonna pull through. She could of laid down and given up but she didn't.

Freedom star i'm sorry you lost a buck to this I'm still praying we don't loose her. She just turned 7 last month so she's no spring chicken but still in great health. She's my oldest doe so I worry about her.

I can't figure out how to size my photos smaller so here's a link to a picture of her. This was taken about a month ago.... http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am glad to hear she is hanging in there. She is a fighter and I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have had to treat 2 of my goats for polio/listeria...I combine the 2 because the symptoms are so similar and it's best to treat for both, just in case....Pen G at 1cc per 10lbs every 6 hours and very high dose injections of Fortified B complex every 6 as well for a minimum of 24 hours....My first case was my then 5 month old doeling Christmas of 2009....my last was more recent with my 7 year old buck in late June of this year. Both fully recovered though it took my doeling a few months to heal from the brain damage it caused.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope she does okay. People on here know what to do. (Not me so much, I stay out of these threads because I have little experience with illness, except to hope for everyone who needs it)


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Roger I hoping she makes a full recovery.

Liz I'm giving her 12 cc of penicillin every 6 hours and 10 cc of a Vitamin B complex. I finally got the Vitamin B Complex after going to 3 different farm store today. My husband gets home around midnight he has instructions to give her this amount again. From what I've read she gets this dosage till the symptoms are gone. Right??? She's had penicillin for 24 hours now and the Vit. B complex twice. I feel so bad she's turned into a pen cushion but it's for her own good. She's gonna hate me when she's back to 100%. I'm staying positive!! I realize all goats are different but how long did you have to treat them??? We are already seeing improvement so that's good. And should I be worried about my other does they are penned right next to her? They aren't sharing food or water. But can be nose to nose if they want.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

The well wishes are much appreciated Jan. I'm slowly learning about these goats. They are a lot different then my cattle. I know what to do for the cattle most of the time. These goats are going kill me with worry. All my animals are treated like family around here. One day I hope to be able to offer advice but for now i'll stick with reading. I've learned a ton since I found this forum.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry this is happening. I always advice everyone to ask their vet for B1 to have on hand. It is very cheap and can mean the difference between life and death if it is polio. I do hope things work out for you.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks luvmyherd that brings up a good question. We have certain things on hand at all times for our cattle. What are some medicines everyone should keep on hand for their goats?? I am thinking of adding Vitamin B to my prescription shopping list. Or is the Fortified Vitamin B Complex you can get at the farm stores just as good?? I don't really have a goat supply list yet. 
We always have nutri-drench for goats for them we love that stuff, probios is always available here. And of course wormer and a tetanus-over eating vaccine. We have Bo-se and the selenium vitamin e gel. I'm sure there is other stuff we have those are just on the top of my head. So what would you recommend everyone has in their medicine cabinet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Prayen your girl pulls threw! Sounds like your doing an amazing job for her


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks JessaLynn I sure hope she pulls through for me. I am doing everything I know for her. I've been staying up way to late at night watching her on my camera. She's currently standing in the corner taking a snooze. I see her best buddy is over checking on her. Her staggering has improved some, she is still drooling some and having some minor difficulties chewing on the left side. But she's not letting that stop her from trying to eat and drink. She's a good girl with a will to survive and that's half the battle some days.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry,
I have come a long way in the last 3 years that I have had goats. I was and still am much like you if it has to deal with the pigs or cattle I can normally figure out whats wrong and how to treat it. The goats are a different story but they sure do have personality and I thinks that's why I like them. At first I wasn't to excited that they were what my nieces wanted to raise for 4-H but now I am glad they are what was chosen. With time you will be a pro and hopefully I will be able to go to you for advice LOL.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Bit of Everything said:


> Thanks luvmyherd that brings up a good question. We have certain things on hand at all times for our cattle. What are some medicines everyone should keep on hand for their goats?? I am thinking of adding Vitamin B to my prescription shopping list. Or is the Fortified Vitamin B Complex you can get at the farm stores just as good?? I don't really have a goat supply list yet.
> We always have nutri-drench for goats for them we love that stuff, probios is always available here. And of course wormer and a tetanus-over eating vaccine. We have Bo-se and the selenium vitamin e gel. I'm sure there is other stuff we have those are just on the top of my head. So what would you recommend everyone has in their medicine cabinet?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would start a new post on this so you get lots of responses. Others have posted it also so there are threads on it. RIght off hand the first things that come to mind are thermometer, activated charcoal (i like the paste tube, milk of magnesia, pepto, banamine.
So glad your girl is improving!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out this link it takes you to the right spot you are looking for.
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11522


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherry....I do know it's extremely hard to stick them with a needle so often, but....it would be in your girls best interest to double the amount of the B Complex....the amount of thiamine in that requires a very high dose....Before I was able to get the straight Thiamine injectible, I had to treat my 35lb doeling with the B Comp and gave her 12cc as often as every 4 hours, I also was giving it as well as the Pen G as an IM injection....it wasn't until after the first 24 hours that I started it as a SQ injection.
With my buck showing the similar neurologic signs, I immediately started him on the Thiamine and didn't start the Pen G til 3 hours later....he got worse with symptoms and I knew then that it was listeria and should have started the Pen G sooner....after the initial 5cc injection he was showing improvement within the hour/ I do raise small goats Nigerian as well as pygmy and if I was giving my doeling 12cc B Comp just to get the level of Thiamine needed....I do feel that your larger doe should be getting more than what she has gotten.....you can use 2 syringes and give it in each rear leg each time alternating injection sites. It's hard to stick them so often...I was actually starting to run out of unstuck areas on my little doe.

Polio is not contagious....listeria can be but is more caused when a goat eats a foodstuff that was contaminated...birds carry it as well as rodents, 

If she's only made some improvement, I personally would increase the amount of B Complex.....after 24 hours, I gave the next round of injections SQ then the Pen G was given 2x a day for 7 days total...B Comp was given once a day after the initial 48 hours....I even managed to get them to eat a couple B1 tablets meant for people. I do pray that she pulls through and you have done great with getting her treatment started.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> Check out this link it takes you to the right spot you are looking for.
> http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=11522


Thanks! I did a search and never found this topic. I've got it bookmarked now.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

At 6 we gave her a double dose of the vitamin b complex I sure hope it wasn't too late. She put in what looks like a very rough night. She is back to being a little woobly and she appears to be coughing every now and then. Not sure if the hay she's been trying to nibble on went down her throat wrong or what. She's not drinking her water real good so it's possible. I could of went and got the Thiamine but was hoping to avoid it since she's 4 1/2 months pregnant. But now i worry i'll loose all of them


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Roger I'm not sure I'll ever be the best person to ask for advice but I'll always be willing to come over and look at one for yours if you ever wanted me to. I'll never stop learning that's for sure. I'm always learn something new everyday it seems.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At this stage of pregnancy...Pen G nor Thiamine will harm the kids..... I would really consider having a vet check her, late pregnancy with her symptoms could also be pregnancy toxemia


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The polio thing is important to me because we went through it and had a hard time finding the right information. This was pre-TGS.
Amigo, our wether who is the buck's pen mate and not an animal we will spend a lot of money treating, was just standing like a rocking horse and seeming blind so everything we read pointed to tetanus. We thought there was no hope. Still, I went out every hour or so and forced some leaves and water and goateraide down him. We finally found out about Bvitamin problems and got some complex at the feed store and gave him penicillin. He stayed alive with no improvement for days as we did more research and called vets. It took us days to find one who knew or even cared about goats and he is 40 minutes away. He prescribed the Thiamine and Nuflor which is an antibiotic that works in the brain. Even he did not prescribe a high enough dose and after more research we increased the dose. He did recover and we still have him. I believe the force feeding and Bcomplex saved him while we found out what to do.
The thing that gets me is that this is so easily treated once you know the diagnoses and treatment. So I spread the word whenever I can.
Still hoping for a full recovery for your girl.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Liz Your right i'm wrong I confused Thiamine with Dexamethasone. I've read so much I am getting stuff confused. I'll talk to hubby about calling and finding a vet to come look at her. We gave her a full bale of oat straw so she's been resting today which she didn't do much of that yesterday. Just checked and she's up trying to eat and drink so that's good.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

luvmyherd - what is this goateraide you were using?? We have given her some probios and thought about nutri drench but haven't yet. I keep offering her warm water since it's chilly outside.
Thanks i'm not giving up on her, I'm doing everything I can for her. Part of me wants to call a vet but part of me just isn't trusting their opinions right now. I feel like everyone on here is 10 x more knowledgeable about the goats then they are. Just not sure what to do. :chin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Goateraide is my own name for an electrolyte balancer I make myself. I swear it works miracles on sick goats.
1 gallon water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup honey

I started out using it for scours but now, anytime an animal looks a bit off; I mix up a batch.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. I'll mix her up some, she's not drinking a lot of water but she is consuming a little here and there. I hope we have some honey around here. 
Not sure if this means much but she is holding her tail up now instead of clamped down like she was.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I would say it is a good sign that she is holding her tail up. I feel like that kinda means they are feeling ok. I wish I knew more about this stuff but I don't so I am really no help.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a little update on Athena. She showing little bits of improvement hourly. She's not out of the woods yet. But she's walking more confidently, gets up from sleeping and doesn't stumble, the drooling has stopped except when she drinks, her tongue seems to working better. I was feeding the other girls some alfalfa hay and she was reaching through the gate trying to steal it. I heard her cry for the other does when they were in the back and she couldn't see them. She still has a little cough but I think that'll pass once she's able to drink really good again. Her tail is up and wagging off and on now.

I really want to thank each and every one of you for all the wonderful advice and help. Without you guys and gals I'm afraid we would of been digging a hole for this wonderful doe. Thanks from the bottom of my heart.  

I'm going to look for a better goat vet for future issues. I might call and talk with the one Roger suggested. Plus ask my daughter's 4-H goat group who they use and like.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that she's doing better :hug: 

Quick action as soon as you even suspect that something is off is extremely helpful in recovery from polio/listeria and you caught her just in enough time for treatment to be successful...and I know how you feel as far as still being nervous about a relapse....my little doeling kept me on my toes for months after her illness, We'll definately need to meet your girls babies when they arrive too :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's been resting a lot lately so that is really helping her recovery. 

How long and how much of the penicillin and vitamin b complex do i give her going forward. We are only giving her 10cc of penicillin once a day now and the 20 units of vitamin b complex every 6 hours. I'm nervous about reducing the dosage quite yet. 

She's due Jan. 12 so we've got a little time for her to kid. But I'll try to share photos I haven't quite figured out how to do that on here yet. I've tried several times to put a little picture on my profile with no luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherry...you want to continue the Pen G 2x a day for 7 days, IF you feel that she has recovered enough that you are comfortable with reducing the B Comp injections, you can give it SQ twice a day for 3 days then once a day. IF during that time she starts to show the neurologic symptoms again, increase the amount.

The 2 I've treated had "dancing eyes"...meaning that their eyes were not focusing but were jumping all over the place, my buck also started with his head drawing back towards his left flank and he continued with the head tilt for 3 weeks after...my doeling however, had a bad aversion to total darkness and I had to keep a "dusk to dawn" timer on a night light for her for 2 months, almost 2 hours after the B Complex injections were started with my doe, her eyes stopped dancing...this was my indicator that the thiamine helped.
Each goat that contracts a neurologic disease like polio or listeria is affected in different neuroligic ways...some will stagger, others will go in circles before they fall, but most will have their eyes affected....polio also causes blindness to occur


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We are concerned about her kidneys should we reduce the amount of Pen G we give her twice a day? She's about a 200 pound Boer doe and we've been giving her 12 cc. Or should we stay with that amount for a few more days. And when does the 7 days start? When the treatment started or when?? 

Her eyes have never done anything strange. I don't think she's blind as she responds to me waving my hand next to her. She does still have a little lip paralyses happening, but is trying to drink and eat. She rarely staggers now and some of the stumbles now I almost wonder if they are from the pregnancy weight.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Pen G is counted from the day you started giving it, I do give it at 1cc per 10lbs during the initial day of dosing then go to 1cc per 20lbs 2x a day the day after, unless her kidneys are weakened from something else, the Pen G shouldn't be a problem.... the high doses of the B Complex will make her go more often and if there is a high concentration of B Vitamins in her system, her urine will be orange in color. Keeping her hydrated and eating are important and the B complex will definately give her an appetite.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She does get HUGE when she is pregnant so I can imagine that could be effecting her balance at times. Did I tell you she has had quads before so that is a possibility? I think you are doing awesome with her and I would say the 7 days start when you started the medication.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Liz- Okay that's kind of what I was thinking but wanted to make sure. Better safe then sorry. To my knowledge there is nothing wrong with her kidneys but I don't wanna cause any problems. Well her Vit. B count must be good because i did notice her urine was orange in color. So that makes me feel good.

She doing a good job of eating and drinking it's not pretty at times but she's getting it done. We've given her daily doses of probios and might give her some nutri- drench. I need to make her some of that goateraide but I need to run to town and get some honey first.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Um No I don't remember any talk of quads with her. Yikes! But I don't think she's gonna have that many. I'm hoping just 2 nice healthy kids. She's smaller in width then what my doe named April is. If April doesn't have triplets I'll be shocked, she's wide!!

Thanks for the words of encouragement I told you we loved that doe and would give her excellent care. I'm trying my best for her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You were not kidding either I can tell you are doing everything possible for her. I really liked her too but she just didn't like any of the other does I had.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I do that with each and every animal here it's my job and I love it. I take care of all the critters here as if they were my children.
She's the biggest push over here with my girls. She does keep the younger ones in line but she's not aggressive with anyone. Hannah's hoping to take her to the fair next year and show her as her senior doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You will have to tell me when your show is so I can come and watch. I am hoping I can get some time to atleast come to your fair this year because it has been many years since I have been able to go anywhere besides Allen and Dekalb fairs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy to hear of her improvement. You have done an excellent job. I hate it when my animals are sick.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Roger the goat show is always on a Monday starts with dairy then goes into the boer's. But I can give you a date when I have the schedule in front of me. I didn't make it to any fairs but Whitley this year because of the hot weather. My niece might show a few does at Allen this year so we will have to come watch her if she does. She wont take a wether because she said she'd get too attached to it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks luvmyherd I'm trying to do the best I can for her. Would do the same for any of my critters. I feel like a failure if I loose one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sad to say she passed away last night  I am so sick to my stomach right now. Thanks for all the prayers and advice but I must not of caught it soon enough. 

RIP sweet Athena I'll never forget you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am soooo sorry that she passed away. I hope you know you did everything you could for her and I know she was loved and I am sure she know it too. Maybe next year when her daughter kids she may have a doeling for you. I feel really bad that this happened to you.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Right now I sure don't feel I've done everything I can for her. But I beat myself up over every critter I loose. I sure will miss her coming up behind me to scratch her head on my backside no one else does that.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am very sorry. I know you tried very hard to save her.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Luvmyherd


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure did love to scratch her head on your bum. I am sure you did all you could for her and I know I would be beating myself up but there is nothing you can do now except move on and take care of the other goats. Believe me I know moving on will not be easy. Good luck and if you need anything just ask.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: SO sorry for your loss.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: So sorry :sigh: 

You did everything right with the symptoms she was presenting with :hug: At this point, I do think that there was something else going on that you could not have known, she knew how much she was loved and I know that losing her will take a long while to recover from :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Liz we kinda think she had a stroke because no matter how much Vit b complex we gave her her mouth never improved and her tongue was sticking out some. She had the biggest personality a goat could have. She was 88% Boer and 12% Nubian but had the big love able personality of a Nubian. 

I sure hope this isn't a sign of how my kidding season is going to go. Just before she got sick we had 1 doe who aborted a month early. This happened the first time she kidded also. Last year she had twins the boy was very strong but the girl never stood and we had her put down a few days later. 

Our first doe is due Dec. 26 and after all this I am not going anywhere till everyone safely kids! We have 9 does due 3 being first time kidders.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did an excellent job caring for her. I have learned from wildlife rehabilitation that all we can do is our very best but the outcome is really out of our control. 

I know it is extremely unlikely and rare in goats but because of your exposure to all that saliva you might want to consider having her tested for rabies. Rabies should always be considered anytime an unvaccinated mammal dies undiagnosed with neurological symptoms especially if there was any possible contact with wildlife (foxes, bats, skunks, raccoons etc.). Most states will test for free if the veterinarian feels it's a possible rabies case. I don't mean to frighten you and the chances are very, very slim but the time frame from symptoms to death fit and the fact that she didn't respond to treatment is concerning. It might be worth a phone call to the vet who you initially contacted... just to play it safe. 

You should take this advise with a grain of salt because I'm no goat expert and I'm always cautious about rabies because of my exposure to wildlife. I just felt a moral obligation to voice my concerns here.

Once again, I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was such a wonderful doe and this must have been quite a shock to you. Take care.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...that is so sad... I am so sorry you lost her....  
you did everything you could for her... don't beat yourself up over it.... you did what we would of done.... I know it isn't easy...and I know you are saying the what if's right now....we all do that... :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Winky thank you for the words of encouragement.

I can almost guarantee she was not near any wildlife. But that is a wonderful suggestion if they did visit our place. The only wildlife that comes around my barns is the ones that are dead from my husband hunting and trapping them. Our house is far enough from the woods that we never see anything around our house or barns. We did have a coyote close this spring that I had to scare away from my calves. But as for small animals they don't come up this close. 

She was one in a million and she'll forever be missed around here. But like someone said I must pick up and move on. And that's what I'm doing I've got a whole bunch of other does counting on me to take care of them.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Toth- your not an animal lover if you don't beat yourself up some over the lose of one of your babies. But I'm gonna take everything I learned from this terrible event and try to not let it happen again.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully not a worry or issue but do listen to Winkeys advice. remember rabies can be carried by mice and rats and all mammals. 

I would lean more towards listeriosis since that is more common. If that was the cause and you had a different doe abort pregnancy at 4 months you may be dealing with a strain that causes abortions. If you have more late pregnancy abortions you should treat your herd for it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not dismissing the advice at all. Just not feeling rabies was the issue. Plus she's buried now and cringe at the idea of digging her up. Not sure why but that creeps me out.

I'm not thinking the doe that aborted has this since she's done this in the past. She was one of our first goat purchases and I didn't ask the right questions back then about her kidding history. This doe has some strange heat cycles also, very inconsistent and long. We are going to sell her later this month when we go to the auction. I hate to sell her as she's a nice doe but I can't keep pets. But trust me I am watching every one very closely. I threatened one that had a little bit of a runny nose she was going to get poked with a needle if her nose was still yucky tomorrow. But our weather has been up and down the last few weeks so it's no wonder we have one with a mild runny nose.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet girl. You sure did everything to keep her going. I sure hope everything else goes right for you.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry I don't mean to sound negative. 
You could try and run a good course of antibiotics thru the doe with the settling and kidding problems but then I guess you would have to wait so long to see if it helped. I understand not keeping a goat as just a pet. Our wether got a great home as a pet. I just couldn't justify feeding him for lots more years.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Jan I hope I have no more issues going forward. 

Freedom farm I didn't think you were being negative at all. I consider each and every piece of advice on here. I don't know how she got sick and will never know. Maybe I didn't catch it fast enough. If I could re-wind time I'd do it in a heartbeat. I could try it and re-breed her next month for June kids but that's the end of my calving season and 4-H fair preparation kicks into gear. If my vote was the only vote I'd give it a try but the other 2 in my household say she needs to go if she's going to be high maintenance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------

